# Sehr leckeres Hechtrezept



## Endmin (9. September 2012)

Hey Leute,

bin zurzeit dabei meine Kühltruhe zu leeren und habe gestern meinen Hecht zubereiten. Verwendet habe ich dieses Rezept von Chefkoch.

http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/144601062684341/Bosses-Hecht.html

Ich muss sagen, ich habe noch nie so ein gutes Fischrezept gegessen und kann es jedem nur weiter empfehlen. #6

Letztes Jahr habe ich Hechtklöschen versucht. Die waren zwar lecker, aber durch die fluffige Konsistenz wurde mir nach dem 3ten Klöschen schon halbe schlecht. Aber das wird immer auf die Person und den Esser ankommen.

Wollte das euch einfach mal mitteilen, weil ich bei jedem neuen Fisch gerne ein neues Rezept ausprobiere und daher auch immer lange auf der suche bin.|rolleyes

gruß Tim


----------



## vermesser (10. September 2012)

*AW: Sehr leckeres Hechtrezept*

Kann ich bestätigen. Allerdings kann man die Sahne schadlos reduzieren oder weglassen. Dann ist das Gericht nicht ganz so schwer.


----------



## Endmin (10. September 2012)

*AW: Sehr leckeres Hechtrezept*

ja genau, ich habe auch die komplette Sahne durch Milch ersetzt. Wurde trotzdem eine sehr leckere Soße. |rolleyes

gruß


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (10. September 2012)

*AW: Sehr leckeres Hechtrezept*

Das ist auch mein Lieblingsrezept, ebenfalls mit Milch.


----------



## Katteker (11. September 2012)

Moin.

Hab grade nen Hecht mit diesem Rezept in den Ofen geschoben. Riecht schon jetzt sehr gut, bin mal gespannt.






Hab noch Kartoffelwürfel vorgekocht und direkt mit in den Bräter gegeben. Außerdem kam zum Ketchup-Senf-Gemisch noch ein guter Schuß Tabasco.


----------



## Stoney0066 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Sehr leckeres Hechtrezept*

njam! hört sich sehr lecker an! glaub ich sollt mal wieder hecht angeln gehen! ;-)


----------



## bobbl (11. September 2012)

*AW: Sehr leckeres Hechtrezept*

Seit 3 Jahren bereite ich Hecht nur noch auf diese Art zu! Bestes Rezept! Dazu noch ein leckeres Kartoffelpüree.


----------



## Jose (13. September 2012)

*AW: Sehr leckeres Hechtrezept*



Endmin schrieb:


> ...
> Ich muss sagen, ich habe noch nie so ein gutes Fischrezept gegessen und kann es jedem nur weiter empfehlen. #6
> ...



ich esse eigentlich mehr fische als rezepte.

aber der link ist gut.


----------



## Kotzi (16. September 2012)

*AW: Sehr leckeres Hechtrezept*

Bin ich der einzige der findet dass Curry Ketchup da überhaupt nicht geht?


----------



## Jose (17. September 2012)

*AW: Sehr leckeres Hechtrezept*

du bist nicht allein


----------



## vermesser (17. September 2012)

*AW: Sehr leckeres Hechtrezept*

Tomatenmark mit Currypulver ist die deutlich edlere und leckere Variante!


----------



## daci7 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Sehr leckeres Hechtrezept*

Oder ohne Curry und dafür mit Meerrettich/Tomatenmark/Creme Fraiche - Soße, schmeckt ebenfalls super!
(Meine Dame hat ne Curry-Allergie, daher die Idee)


----------



## uglyripper (17. September 2012)

*AW: Sehr leckeres Hechtrezept*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der findet dass Curry Ketchup da überhaupt nicht geht?



Keineswegs, nein. |kopfkrat


----------



## hanzz (17. September 2012)

daci7 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ohne Curry und dafür mit Meerrettich/Tomatenmark/Creme Fraiche - Soße, schmeckt ebenfalls super!
> (Meine Dame hat ne Curry-Allergie, daher die Idee)



Hört sich gut an.

Zum Ketchup:
Also eigentlich würde ich sagen, dass mit dem Ketchup geht gar nicht, aber habs nicht probiert.
Von daher kann ich mir kein Urteil erlauben.
Find es aber zu schade, es so zu kochen und es dann nicht zu mögen.


----------



## Jose (17. September 2012)

*AW: Sehr leckeres Hechtrezept*

schmeckt sicher, ketchup/curry: aber wo bleibt da noch der hechtgeschmack?


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Sehr leckeres Hechtrezept*



Jose schrieb:


> .........aber wo bleibt da noch der hechtgeschmack?


 
Das frage ich mich auch schon die ganze Zeit. #c


----------



## Katteker (17. September 2012)

*AW: Sehr leckeres Hechtrezept*

Da ichs ja grade selber ausprobiert habe:

Die Haut schmeckt sehr würzig, aber nicht nach Ketchup. Der Hecht schmeckt wie Hecht halt schmeckt, aber nicht nach Ketchup. Die Soße schmeckt ebenfalls nicht nach Ketchup.

Es ist ja nicht so, dass man ne große Pulle Ketchup nimmt und über den Hecht haut. Es wird etwas Ketchup mit dem Senf vermischt (und schmeckt schon dann nicht mehr nach Ketchup), dann wird der Hecht damit bestrichen und immer wieder mit dem Sahne-Milch gemischt übergossen. 

Das Rezept ist in Ordnung. Es gibt aber auch sehr viele andere, schöne und auch bessere Rezepte. Es ist eben geschackssache.

PS: Obs stark nach Ketchup schmecken kann, sieht man doch schon an dem Rezept: 5 EL Ketchup, verteilt auf einem 2,5kg Hecht. Und ich hab diese Menge Ketchup-Senf-Gemisch sogar nur auf nem 1 kg Hecht verteilt.


----------



## Jose (17. September 2012)

*AW: Sehr leckeres Hechtrezept*

naja, bei mir hakts beim curry - ketchup ist ok, tomatenflüssig halt.
hecht + senf ist immer willkommen


----------



## 1.AVM (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sehr leckeres Hechtrezept*

muss man den Hecht schuppen? Hab gerade einen gefangen und der liegt jetzt noch äußerlich unbehandelt, aber ausgenommen im Kühlschrank. Er ist 70 cm groß


----------



## Wurschtsepp (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sehr leckeres Hechtrezept*

Ungeschuppt wird er dir nicht schmecken^^


----------



## 1.AVM (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sehr leckeres Hechtrezept*

also wir haben das Rezept gestern nachgekocht, Hecht ungeschuppt.
Ging alles sehr gut, Haut lies sich mit Schuppen sehr gut lösen.


----------



## 42er barsch (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sehr leckeres Hechtrezept*

Haut UND SCHUPPEN mitgegessen ?

Ich habe das so gelesen das man die Haut mit der Sosse bestreicht um diese dann essen zu können, oder?

gruss


----------



## Endmin (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sehr leckeres Hechtrezept*

Also ich habe den hecht entschuppt und dann mit der Soße übergossen.
Danach konnte man alles essen. Schuppen auf dem Hecht lassen und dann die soße auf die Schuppen geben? Meiner Meinung nach ein bisschen verschwendung, denn gerade die mit Soße überbackene Haut war sehr lecker.

gruß Tim


----------

